# Post your lizard enclosure



## VM2KX (Dec 21, 2009)

Curious to see some for ideas


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Dec 21, 2009)

This is my outdoor enclosure; it's a Birdies vegetable bed (from Bunnings, ~$300), which took a few hours to set up (no tools needed). I got some native soil mix ($32, delivered), threw a bird net over the whole thing to keep predators out, and viola! lizard enclosure. Since this photo was taken I've added some more features, including a stump and higher branches for the bearded dragon to get up on. Today I'm planning to put some more hide boxes in for the bluetongue. I also put some sarlon over one side so they have a shaded end.

They're doing really well out there.


----------



## VM2KX (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## James..94 (Dec 21, 2009)

Heres a few of mine
1. Eastern Bearded Dragon
2. Central Bearded Dragon
3. Jacky Dragon
4. Eastern Stone Gecko


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 21, 2009)

heres a pic of my marbled gecko tank - its been updated since when i took this pic


----------



## VM2KX (Dec 21, 2009)

cool


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 21, 2009)

very nice enclosures u 2


----------



## VickiR (Dec 21, 2009)

heres a few pics,... Ive postes some before but anyways...
ive updateded a little since these photos


----------



## jinin (Dec 21, 2009)

My Enclosures Just Taken then:
1st: Sand Monitor Enlcosure Houses 1 Juv Sandie, 5x2x2.Bunning Flood Light, Home Made Lids (As you can notice)FREE
2nd: Pygmy Bearded Breeding Pair Tank, 4x2x2, Sliding Glass doors, UV, Bunnings FloodLight, WaterFall.etc..($100 for Tank)
3rd: 6 x Red Eye Green Tree Frog Juv Tank, small 40w Globe, home made solid lid, and a meshlid.(Standard 3ft tank)($20 for Tank)
4th: 2x Central Netted+1x Juv Pygmy Beardie, Fake Rock Backing, Glass Lids, UV, Bunnings Floodlight, Bought Cracked for cheap, so had to stick some black vynl across the back and right hand side. $20(For tank)
5th: Council Clean Up Scavenged old Cabinet, soon to be converted for some small dragons.FREE


----------



## yewherper (Dec 21, 2009)

The first tank is my Central Netted Dragon, The second is my 2 eastern hatchies tank and the third is one of my Central Bearded Dragon pairs tank. Ill get some pic's of my outdoor pits tomorrow.


----------



## VM2KX (Dec 22, 2009)

I really like that one  Do they pretty much just bask all day?


----------



## Tinky (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## yewherper (Dec 22, 2009)

If your talking my tank? 
They do bask all day mainly the bigger of the 2, the little just runs around.


----------

